# Balloonacy Quad!!!



## GreekChick (Jan 25, 2007)

I just want to say the Balloonacy quad is soooooo gorgeous!!! The stand-out color from this collection is the purple eyeshadow (Violet Trance). This is the truest purple MAC has ever created, and on the eyes it's just so stunning!! I can't stop obsessing! I really think you guys are gonna looooove that purple!


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 25, 2007)

dammit.
Purple looks like rancid ass on me. :/


----------



## Holly (Jan 25, 2007)

im so excited! I love purples!!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jan 25, 2007)

where'd you see it?  and what other colors come in it?


----------



## GreekChick (Jan 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_where'd you see it?  and what other colors come in it?_

 
I saw it at update. The colors are: Cloudbound (off-white pink with gold pearlized pigments, Up at Dawn (Soft lilac (Veluxe Pearl)), Violet Trance (Rich intense purple), Pandamonium (Smoky Grey with silver pearlized pigments).

Oh, and another thing! For the bright lipstick lovers out there:
Seriously, Rocking Chick (the bright fuschia lipstick coming out with the Barbie collection) is really traffic stopping. Paired with Cranapple Cremestick, it's really "Whoa momma!"


----------



## TM26 (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow the quad sounds amazing and something right up my alley! I can't wait


----------



## bruinshorty (Jan 25, 2007)

WHAT WHAT WHAT THAT QUAD SOUNDS PERFECT. fkasjdlfkasd purple is my favorite! PLUS I need cloudbound just for the name (I'm kind of obsessed with clouds)


----------



## a914butterfly (Jan 25, 2007)

when does this quad come out? realease date please!!!! thanks


----------



## Janice (Jan 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *a914butterfly* 

 
_when does this quad come out? realease date please!!!! thanks_

 

April 12th, 2007

Love the avatar!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 26, 2007)

awesome, it sounds gorgeous!  I'm excited for the grey color!


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 26, 2007)

ooh the quad sounds like something I'd just have to have!!!


----------



## kalice (Jan 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_dammit.
Purple looks like rancid ass on me. :/_

 
Lol, yea me too, looks like death warmed over on me


----------



## ledonatella (Jan 26, 2007)

Sounds too good, I can't wait! I already love this years collections better than last year at this time!


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Jan 26, 2007)

im gonna b all over that quad


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jan 26, 2007)

OMFG that sounds like it could quite possibly become my new favorite quad. i thought au contraire was going to be great, but its kinda bleh to me, so i am DYYYYYYING for a true purple!!! YAY!


----------



## Nikki0211 (Jan 26, 2007)

Ohh, I'm so excited for this quad. It sounds like one I'll actually use! Yay!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jan 26, 2007)

cant wait! purple = <3


----------



## mzreyes (Jan 26, 2007)

im excited about this. i hope its as good as it sounds. i hate getting excited over nothing. lol!


----------



## lsperry (Jan 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHluvsMAC* 

 
_im gonna b all over that quad_

 
I'm all over it too!!! Just think, a true purple!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait, either.


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 26, 2007)

Balloonacy quad will be my precioussssssssss!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jan 26, 2007)

Man, too bad purples make me look like I was in a bar room brawl!  Did you see any of the other things in the collection?  Like the lip stuff or highlight powders?


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Jan 26, 2007)

I am dying to see a pic of it!


----------



## Katja (Jan 26, 2007)

*The quad sounds awesome.  I can't wait to see it.*


----------



## geeko (Jan 26, 2007)

ah!!! not purple again? I have too many purples in my collection.

Can MAC don't put any purples in their quad for once? ....


----------



## GothicGirl (Jan 26, 2007)

Could this be it??? The only MAC quad I´ll ever get??? I never buy quads, there´s always a stupid warm color in the middle that turns me off. This is the first one whose description contains only cool colors. And my hunger for purples never ends... I´m almost salivating now, hahaha...April, April, come at once!!!


----------



## tinagrzela (Jan 26, 2007)

do we have descriptions of the other stuff coming out, other than the names of things??


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 27, 2007)

I will be making the Balloonacy quad and Rocking Chic LS my bitches!


----------



## SandMantas (Jan 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GothicGirl* 

 
_Could this be it??? The only MAC quad I´ll ever get??? I never buy quads, there´s always a stupid warm color in the middle that turns me off. This is the first one whose description contains only cool colors. And my hunger for purples never ends... I´m almost salivating now, hahaha...April, April, come at once!!!_

 
I completely feel you on this. I never ever buy the pre-made quads, but I adore purples and am totally excited for this. I will be spending quite a bit of money on this collection, ahh!


----------



## allan_willb (Jan 27, 2007)

awww that sucks i hate purple...but hey if its as good as you say it is them i just might have to get it.


----------



## MACreation (Jan 27, 2007)

This sounds like a previous April release, "beau" quad, and also like the tease me quad. A lot of their quads are similar colors, which dissapoints me, so I'll pass on this one.


----------



## MACreation (Jan 27, 2007)

I hope I don't like it in person, my wallet will crawl into the couch and not come out.


----------



## lah_knee (Jan 27, 2007)

what are you talkin about? we ALWAYS have cool tone quads...

danse... and now sultress eyes... even the sweetie cake quad was cool tone.


----------



## SMMY (Jan 27, 2007)

Well this is an easy pass. Pretty sick of pink and purple quads now.


----------



## kimmy (Jan 27, 2007)

this just might be my first MAC quad ever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 purple is good, verrry good.


----------



## Nikki0211 (Jan 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 

 
_this just might be my first MAC quad ever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 purple is good, verrry good._

 
Exactly what I was thinking...yay! I can't wait to see it.


----------



## dreamqueen (Jan 27, 2007)

Sounds yummy!


----------



## Peanut_Colada (Jan 27, 2007)

Yup, this confirms it. I MUST have this quad. But then again I am a quad-whore


----------



## iamlelilien (Jan 28, 2007)

I predict I'll get this. Judging from the descriptions, I think I will like every one of the colors in it. And it's coming out right around my birthday, so I'll probably actually have money to buy it! Yay!


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Jan 28, 2007)

It's weird that none of the names really make any sense with the name of the collection...


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 28, 2007)

Yea for MAC quads!  This one sounds original and right up my alley!  I have been wanting a true purple color.


----------



## poppy z (Jan 28, 2007)

I saw a picture of the quad and the darkerst color seems very similar to plumage ...but when I read the color description I don't see this color...(a darkest blue green).


----------



## user79 (Jan 28, 2007)

I hate purple, lol.


----------



## GreekChick (Jan 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACreation* 

 
_This sounds like a previous April release, "beau" quad, and also like the tease me quad. A lot of their quads are similar colors, which dissapoints me, so I'll pass on this one._

 
Nope, it has nothing to do with previous colors. The pictures show it off as a dark blue, along the lines of Plumage or Deep Truth, but wow is it offffffff. All the people who saw it live will agree. It is a purple, and doesn't resemble AT ALL anything that has previously been released. Oh yes, and it's flashy. It's a cool toned purple, nothing fuschia or nocturnelle-y about it. K this is going to sound funny, but look at the sad smiley ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) at the bottom of the page when posting. It's this type of purple, but flashier.


----------



## deazinn (Jan 29, 2007)

I can't wait to see this one!  I've been lemming a good purple...


----------



## JediFarfy (Jan 29, 2007)

Urge, and this collection sounded so promising! Dark colors don't work for me, so no purple quad for me. I'm a sucker for lipsticks and glasses, so we'll see if I get any others. I'm not a hot pink fan either.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jan 29, 2007)

I can't wait to go to Update.


----------



## thedivaa (Jan 29, 2007)

Yayy purple!


----------



## depecher (Jan 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Nope, it has nothing to do with previous colors. The pictures show it off as a dark blue, along the lines of Plumage or Deep Truth, but wow is it offffffff. All the people who saw it live will agree. It is a purple, and doesn't resemble AT ALL anything that has previously been released. Oh yes, and it's flashy. It's a cool toned purple, nothing fuschia or nocturnelle-y about it. K this is going to sound funny, but look at the sad smiley ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) at the bottom of the page when posting. It's this type of purple, but flashier._

 
Thank you for this description!! I am highly allergic to Nocturnelle, so that kind of purple is out for me. The purple that you describe may just work. I hope it does!!!


----------



## peaudane (Jan 30, 2007)

Does anyone know if Balloonacy will be available in Europe? If it's the prom collection, I'm afraid we might not see it here!


----------



## lsperry (Jan 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* 

 
_I can't wait to go to Update._

 
And keep us updated, pretty PLEASE??!!


----------



## electrostars (Jan 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_I saw it at update. The colors are: Cloudbound (off-white pink with gold pearlized pigments, Up at Dawn (Soft lilac (Veluxe Pearl)), Violet Trance (Rich intense purple), Pandamonium (Smoky Grey with silver pearlized pigments).

Oh, and another thing! For the bright lipstick lovers out there:
Seriously, Rocking Chick (the bright fuschia lipstick coming out with the Barbie collection) is really traffic stopping. Paired with Cranapple Cremestick, it's really "Whoa momma!"_

 
this might be the only quad that i'll actually like ALL of the colors in it. XD


----------



## MACgirl (Jan 31, 2007)

saw the quad today and OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the quad is by far the best quad ever!!! i seriously plan on getting two more besides my gratis one!!! rest assured whem it sells out, it will be highly sought after!


----------



## zombie_candy (Jan 31, 2007)

awwww, the only thing that i want is the purple eyeshadow. the whole pink, lilac thing really doesn't work. why couldn't they just sell it individually? i can't justify paying 50 CAD for one colour i like


----------



## galvanizer (Jan 31, 2007)

Ooooh, sounds so pretty!  I actually think I'd use all the colours too!  I'm really looking forward to pics of this (and the pigments!!)


----------



## claresauntie (Jan 31, 2007)

*jumps in line with those waiting for the quad!*


----------



## ieatbugs (Feb 9, 2007)

Is the purple similar at all to the NARS - Santorini e/s?


----------



## ollieo (Feb 10, 2007)

I hate quads.  I refuse to buy a set of 4 eyeshadows when I only want 1 or 2


----------



## ishtarchick (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm shocked no one has asked for a comparative description of the purple in this quad and grape or entremauve pigments. so i will. 
how does this so called purple compare to all the purple pigments mac has?
thanks!!!


----------



## freaksinunif0rm (Feb 13, 2007)

:O


The colors sound perfect!!!


Except for the fact that most of my shadows are the same exact shades...:\


----------



## GreekChick (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ishtarchick* 

 
_I'm shocked no one has asked for a comparative description of the purple in this quad and grape or entremauve pigments. so i will. 
how does this so called purple compare to all the purple pigments mac has?
thanks!!!_

 
I dont have a camera so I can't really swatch the purples next to another but....
Entremauve and Grape are dark purples, smoky purples. They also have a pink backround (if you apply them with pink eyeshadow,  they will match perfectly, and like I said above, will take on a nocturnell-y color (some pink in there). Violet Trance on the other hand is not dark. It's also cool toned, almost like a blue-violet. BUT, it is a purple and it's the flashiest purple. If you were to put Entremauve, Grape, Nocturnelle, Endless Love, Creme de Violet next to Violet Trance....the brightness factor really wouldn't compare....Its that flashy. If you like SUPER BRIGHT colors, and are a purple fan...you're gonna like this one.
If Electric Eel were a purple, it would be Violet Trance


----------



## ishtarchick (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_I dont have a camera so I can't really swatch the purples next to another but..........._

 
awesome, i definitely will be checking.
thanks!


----------



## cacaptitsa (Mar 5, 2007)

what about violet pigment vs violet trance?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





although even if were similar, i'd still be gettin the quad


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 5, 2007)

can someone take a picture pretty puh-leeeeeeeeze!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 5, 2007)

I second that plea, hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_can someone take a picture pretty puh-leeeeeeeeze!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Electro Chic (Mar 6, 2007)

It sounds absolutely gorgeous!  I love purples


----------



## electrostars (Mar 6, 2007)

too bad its a MATTE! GRR. lol.


----------



## Bernadette (Mar 6, 2007)

I saw it yesterday and it's the best quad they've come out with in years. That purple really is WOW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## IcesUltraGlam7 (Mar 6, 2007)

I will be getting it.I'll probably pick up most of the collection didn't think I would with Barbie but bought everything.This Quad is something I'm looking for.A photo picture would be great. I've seen an advertisement picture.The manager at the Pro Store said this collection is gonna be Amazing.
What I dont like though is the name .. balloonacy and the fact it represents Clowns..I've never liked clowns; but O well.


----------



## SELFstyled (Mar 6, 2007)

Ok now, someone must have a picture of this quad somewhere! lol


----------



## Jacq-i (Mar 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SELFstyled* 

 
_Ok now, someone must have a picture of this quad somewhere! lol_

 
That's just what I was thinking, lol.


----------

